# Looking for a game



## Joehon (Oct 6, 2012)

I am looking for any setting game (especially intrested in one set in WoT). I have a good deal of experiance playing and running games under 3.0 and 3.5 rules. Not intrested in 4.0

I am open to playing most any type of character if you need a slot filled in your campaign. I am new to PbP roll playing though, I have only played in RL.


----------



## KrilionGD (Oct 6, 2012)

We are looking for a few new people. We do gaming via d20pro (vtt) and TeamSpeak3 (voip).
http://tcrgames.com


----------



## concerro (Oct 9, 2012)

*Roll20.net VTT looking for new players*

erased


----------

